# How to take a great author photo



## Nihal (Feb 11, 2013)

I've just stumbled on this and decided to share it for a good laugh. I couldn't pick a favourite, I'm torn between "Demonstrate how a book works" and "Place your index finger in your ear". What's yours?


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 11, 2013)

Combine the two for that mysterious author look...


----------



## Devor (Feb 11, 2013)

That action shot makes a terrible pose, I hope nobody around here tries to take a picture like that one.


----------



## SeverinR (Feb 14, 2013)

co-author and laser beam eyes seem to be Sci fi/ fantasy style, the rest seem like different genres.


----------



## Nihal (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a LoTR version in which Tolkien is ignoring the camera, smoking a pipe and acting as if he had something better to do. More two to the fantasy genre.

I've also stumbled on the index finger, book, innocent look and action pose versions, all in fantasy books.


----------



## SeverinR (Feb 15, 2013)

index finger, just a finger?


----------

